# Tobi went to the bridge today ...



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Tobi with her Golden sis Kaci 

I just got an email from my mom letting me know they had to put Tobi down. She was a 9 year old Border Collie, she has always struggled, she had both hips replaced before she was two and recently a disk in her back became herniated and she was having trouble walking. 
Apparently this morning the meds were no longer working to help her and she could not hold her back end up at all and she had become completely incontinent. I picked her out as a pup as a fathers day gift and she was a very loving girl. 

I just thought she had a while longer. As a teen we got Windy (a Cardigan Corgi), Annie (a Pembroke Corgi who moved with me and is one of mine) and Tobi all in 3 years, tobi was the youngest. I always said a special goodbye to Windy when I left my parents house because she has had such trouble lately as well and I didn't want to miss saying goodbye. Now I feel guilty for not doing it with Tobi 
My parents now have Windy and Kaci (my goldens litter mate,) and mom told me the are getting lots of love and she's going to go buy them a pool as a treat. 
She seemed so young but I have to tell myself we had her for a reason, most wouldn't have spent the money on the double surgeries or the meds she needed like mom and dad did, they gave her a much longer life and she was always loved and spoiled. 
She had a funny smile as when she was a young dog her herding instincts took over and she bolted from mom and ran into one of our pastures and got her front tooth kicked out by a scared foal. It gave her character!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss but it is good to know that Tobi led a good and full life. It is not the length of a life that counts, but the quality, and she certainly had a good one with you and your family.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. There is just no easy way to lose these sweet four-legged friends with special smiles and wagging tails. They do indeed leave their footprints on our hearts. Hugs. . .


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry and sad for your family. It is so hard to lose the ones we love. 
She looks and sounds like such a beautiful and fun girl. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tobi. She was so very beautiful. Run fast and free at the bridge.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. She was a pretty girl and well loved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tobi*

I am so sorry about Tobi-I know the pain.

Just they way you talk about her, Tobi Knew You Loved Her!!

She is watching over you.

:bigangel::bigangel:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.RIP pretty girl!.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

It is very apparent she was very loved. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Border collies are amazing dogs...very, very intelligent I am told. I am very sad for your loss.

Lots of hugs
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and your family. She was one lucky girl!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss of your Sweet Tobi. She was a lovely girl and obviously very loved by you and your parents.

R.I.P. Toby Girl

~Jackie


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I will light a candle tonight in Toby's memory. I'm sorry for your loss and hope your memories will bring you comfort.

Hugs,

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you all so much, very much appreciated!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Tobi. Don't feel guilty about the good-byes...Tobi knows you loved her and would never judge you that way. Please extend my deepest sympathies to your family as well. I will light a candle to help guide Tobi on her journey to Rainbow Bridge.

Godspeed sweet angel Tobi..........


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your families loss of Tobi. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss  I think I can detect a great mischievous gleam in her eyes in that picture. I can tell how much your whole family loved her. Now she's watching over you and your family.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Run and play hard at the Bridge, sweet Tobi.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Tobi was very lucky to have you for her family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We always think we have more time to tell them we love them - just like with people.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of that beautiful girl. She is still with you watching over you and your family. Tobi knew you loved her and is now able to run free of pain at the bridge with all of our pups until you can see her again. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

RIP sweet Tobi


----------

